# my backyard summer set up :)



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

for all those people asking themselves how they can fuel their addiction to the board. 

this is my summer set up its a bit over 8ft tall. the surface materail is marine outdoor carpet, it is plastic. there is a full sheet of plywood on the top and a little platform under the now top where the top of the drop in was before i added an extra 2 feet to get enough speed for no snow. rails are pvc top of the box is like a vinel siding, just found a roll of it at lowes and tought that i might be slideable and it was  sorry pics are a bit big 

woah lots of people to reply to, but i love it! i just hope the admins don't get mad at me for posting so many replys in a little time. 
ACTION SHOTS: i broke my collar bone about a month ago and going to see the doc tomarrow (april 6th) once he says i can snowboard i defently will be using this alot and filming all of it and putting it into a vid. 

if you have a backyard summer or winter set up post a link to a vid or some pics!







[/URL]







[/URL]







[/URL]







[/URL]







[/URL]







[/URL]


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

How sketchy is the drop in? Been thinking about making something like this.. But idk if it's worth it. Climb up drop in, lock in bindings, do your thing, climb up drop in, lock bindings blah blah blah.. Seems like a lot


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Those tubes look like they're glued to the 2x4's

They don't break loose and cause an awesome eating of the shit moment?


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

im going to make one of these soon enough. 8 foot? damn i was only gonna do six.


----------



## Camor (Jan 28, 2010)

I want action shots haha

so you just land on dirt/grass?


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

I give you guys props for the summer snowboarding and all and maybe im just getting older...but I sure do enjoy my summer days of not snowboarding on dirt or synthetic surfaces while spending time camping, fishing, downhilling, rafting, grilling etc... 

Looks sketchy at best for sure and we def need to see this on video if you have hit it yet!


----------



## tripper (Feb 23, 2008)

I gotta say that's one hell of a setup you got there. Personally, i do other action sports during the summer. I wish I had your dedication lol. 

I think everyone here would love it, if you could make a video of you hitting those "rails"


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

tripper said:


> I think everyone here would love it, if you could make a video of you hitting those "rails"


i second that!


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

I absolutely LOVE IT!!! Nice job. Maybe I'll piss off my parents with that too this summer lol


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

THat is awesome I wouldn't mind seeing a video either


----------



## tripper (Feb 23, 2008)

I found a sick video of a summer "railjam"

Def worth checking out


YouTube - summer railjam


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

Sweet!

10char


----------



## illest (Apr 2, 2010)

tripper said:


> I found a sick video of a summer "railjam"
> 
> Def worth checking out
> 
> ...


thats pretty sweet! im almost tempted to try something like that!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

209Cali said:


> How sketchy is the drop in? Been thinking about making something like this.. But idk if it's worth it. Climb up drop in, lock in bindings, do your thing, climb up drop in, lock bindings blah blah blah.. Seems like a lot


its not really that sketchy, i would like it to be a bit wider though, but it worked fine when my freind tested it. He weighs like 100lbs and had enough speed. i personally have not dropped in on it when it has been 8 feet because i have a broken collar bone, or did but i go to see the doctor tomarrow. we just hop up it with our boards on, but use a rope tied to the railing. i think it will be worth it but im like ocd for snowboarding lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> Those tubes look like they're glued to the 2x4's
> 
> They don't break loose and cause an awesome eating of the shit moment?


they actually are glued down but there is also big cabinet screws coming up from the bottom that really hold them in place


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

rgrwilco said:


> im going to make one of these soon enough. 8 foot? damn i was only gonna do six.


six worked fine for me in the winter but i tried it out last fall and it wasn't even close to enough speed. but it wasn't even close to a verticle drop. you could try 6 but with like a verticle drop and a nice curved tranny but i don't think it will work. my freind built one that is 8 ft and almost a verticle drop for like 5 feet than rolls into a perfect curved tranny. i havn't tried it but he tolled me he has shit tons of speed with not even plastic carpet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

Camor said:


> I want action shots haha
> 
> so you just land on dirt/grass?


i broke my collar bone a bit more than a month ago so i havn't been able to get any yet. well actually i have a little board slide fail on a rail on film but that was before i made the rails more stable. if the doctor says i can snowboard tomarrow i will take some film tomarrow but i will get some ASAP and i have a big ass tarp under the thing that i put water on and land on.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

FLuiD said:


> I give you guys props for the summer snowboarding and all and maybe im just getting older...but I sure do enjoy my summer days of not snowboarding on dirt or synthetic surfaces while spending time camping, fishing, downhilling, rafting, grilling etc...
> 
> Looks sketchy at best for sure and we def need to see this on video if you have hit it yet!


yea im complettly o.c.d for snowboarding though like COMPLETLY but i broke my collar bone a month ago and going to see the doctor tomarrow. ill get some film and photos as soon as the doctor gives me the OK


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

tripper said:


> I gotta say that's one hell of a setup you got there. Personally, i do other action sports during the summer. I wish I had your dedication lol.
> 
> I think everyone here would love it, if you could make a video of you hitting those "rails"


yeah thanks, my freinds is even better. i wish i could skate but idk i just can't fucking ollie lol. the rails work fine... i broke my collar bone but but i will get a vid as soon as the doc says im good to go


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

fredericp64 said:


> I absolutely LOVE IT!!! Nice job. Maybe I'll piss off my parents with that too this summer lol


o man my mom was pretty mad when see saw the extra two feet i put on. she thinks someone could fall off and break their neck even though theres a 4" x 8" peice of plywood and railings at the top.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

Adam C said:


> THat is awesome I wouldn't mind seeing a video either


don't worry ill get one up as soon as the doc says i can snowboard. trust me as soon as i can snowboard again i will


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

tripper said:


> I found a sick video of a summer "railjam"
> 
> Def worth checking out
> 
> ...


yea ive seen most of this guys vids he lives in wisconsin also hes rails and boxes are defently alot better than mine lol


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

Awesome setup. Like everyone else on here, I would love to see some vid! Been thinking about making my backyard drop in ramp bigger...you may have inspired me. If you want to get a laugh, you can see my setup here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Svnx7V77qrY...my buddy and I were goofing around being jacka$$es. 
Its not nearly as impressive as what you've built. Good luck with it. I don't think my neighborhood homwowners association would approve this:laugh: I would love to see other backyard setups like yours...hint hint.

Krug


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

ha ya that summer railjam video is mine 

we have been doing a setup like that for alteast 3 years not and it works pretty good with a plain tarp and a garden hose 
its definitely one of the cheapest summer setup options 

i have some more videos too 

YouTube - summer tarp sessions

YouTube - summer sesh

YouTube - summer sesh 2

and of course i have winter videos if you want to check those out


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Man my boots reek bad enough after a winter snowboard day, don't even want to think about the horror of summer + boots.

Cool stuff though guys :thumbsup:


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

nitroboarder22 said:


> ha ya that summer railjam video is mine
> 
> we have been doing a setup like that for alteast 3 years not and it works pretty good with a plain tarp and a garden hose
> its definitely one of the cheapest summer setup options
> ...


that was brilliant


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

last summer, the hood rats did some sawdust on dry grass at the park and it worked really well...so sawdust on the carpet ought to work


----------



## Dave Legacy (Mar 9, 2008)

Whoa, that looks pretty sketchy... but I admire the effort.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

so back in July me and a few of my buds decided to do the same thing... only we decided not to kill our boards on random surfaces and just get some snow. if you have a local ice arena nearby go and get the shavings from when they resurface the ice. it is identical to snow. load it into a truckbed and then lay it down. it should stick nicely to the carpet and it lasted all day in the hot july sun.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

jdaripper said:


> so back in July me and a few of my buds decided to do the same thing... only we decided not to kill our boards on random surfaces and just get some snow. if you have a local ice arena nearby go and get the shavings from when they resurface the ice. it is identical to snow. load it into a truckbed and then lay it down. it should stick nicely to the carpet and it lasted all day in the hot july sun.


o i have two by me lol. i was planning on doing when im with my friends, but when im just bored and want to board im just gonna use the carpet. and getting the snow is kinda hard when im by myself because i can't drive yet


----------

